# Laptop überhitzt beim Kernel-Compile

## spike_gentoo

Hallo liebe Community,

bei meinem Acer Aspire 5738 ist es derzeit unmöglich Gentoo zu installieren. Wärend der Installation anhand des Handbuches geht zu Anfang alles gut: Platte partitioniert, Stage & Portage geladen und entpackt, konfiguriert, Kernel emergt und konfiguriert. Wenn ich nun allerdings versuche den Kernel zu bauen, überhitzt das Laptop und schaltet sich bei ca 101°C ab. Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher an was das hängt, könnte mir aber vorstellen, dass entweder die Lüftersteuerung nicht so ganz mitmacht oder die Grafikkarte auf Grund nicht vorhandener Treiber dauerhaft auf 100% läuft und dann eben in Kombination mit höherer CPU-Temp überhitzt. Hat irgendjemand einen Tip, was ich machen kann, um einer Überhitzung auszuweichen? 

Danke schonmal  :Smile: 

----------

## Finswimmer

Mit Strg + Z kannst du den Kernelbau anhalten, warten bis der Laptop abgekühlt ist und dann mit "fg" wieder starten.

Aber sowas sollte eigentlich nicht nötig sein.

Mit welcher LiveCD startest du denn?

----------

## spike_gentoo

Ich starte von 'ner Weekly Minimal.

Das mit dem Anhalten ist nicht ganz optimal, nen Versuch wäre es dennoch wert. Könnte auf ner zweiten Konsole mal sensors mitlaufen lassen und hoffen, dass ich rechtzeitig drücken kann  :Wink: 

----------

## chilla

Hi,

ist prinzipiell schonmal die richtige Jahreszeit, um Gentoo zu installieren - zumindest baue ich Openoffice nur im Winter. 

Tatsächlich habe ich das gleiche Problem. Was mir geholfen hat:

- Verwende eine LiveCD, die entsprechende cpufreq/acpi treiber drin hat, die es dir erlauben, die CPU runterzudrehen und den Lüfter hoch.

- Mach den Lüfter vorher sauber. 

Ich glaube, wenn du die MAKEOPTS auf -j1 stellst, läuft nur ein compilejob gleichzeitig. Auf einer Multicore-CPU dürfte das dazu führen, dass alle ausser einem Kern wenig zu tun haben, was es zwar langsam macht, aber entsprechend auch die Temperatur unten hält. Das ist aber erstmal nur ne Vermutung, mein Wissen über die Makeopts hält sich in Grenzen... 

Beste Grüße und viel Glück!

----------

## spike_gentoo

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Verwende eine LiveCD, die entsprechende cpufreq/acpi treiber drin hat, die es dir erlauben, die CPU runterzudrehen und den Lüfter hoch.
> 
> 

 

Ist vielleicht ne blöde Frage, aber wo krieg ich sowas her?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## manuels

Wahrscheinlich unterstützt Knoppix das.

----------

## spike_gentoo

Alles klar, Dankeschön! Werde ich mal versuchen  :Smile: 

Ich melde mich zurück, ob das funktioniert hat oder nicht.

----------

## doedel

Das Problem kenn ich von nem HP Laptop, kann dir momentan leider nicht sagen welcher, war/ist nicht meiner. Die Lösung brachte nur die Ubuntu 10.04 Live CD, knoppix und andere tatens nicht.

----------

